# KM90R beg for IPL and shop manual



## Motorhead.usa (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi
My KM90R Kombimotor has died. I'm pretty sure it is the ignition module. It has no spark.
I am looking for the 4180 1309 A Ignition module. Ebay and Amazon seem to only have the 
4180 1308 which is for the KM90 and has the coil bump toward the front and not the back as I need.
I would really like to get the IPL and shop manuals for this.
Thanks
Frank Howard
Cincinnati, Ohio
[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Aug 29, 2016)

Motorhead.usa said:


> Hi
> My KM90R Kombimotor has died. I'm pretty sure it is the ignition module. It has no spark.
> I am looking for the 4180 1309 A Ignition module. Ebay and Amazon seem to only have the
> 4180 1308 which is for the KM90 and has the coil bump toward the front and not the back as I need.
> ...


Check your inbox for manuals


----------



## Undy (Nov 29, 2018)

Turns out, I need the same info. Anybody able to help?
(Not sure if I need to start a new thread or not.) 
Thanks.
Paul


----------



## ray benson (Nov 29, 2018)

Undy said:


> Turns out, I need the same info. Anybody able to help?
> (Not sure if I need to start a new thread or not.)
> Thanks.
> Paul


Check your inbox


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 30, 2018)

The ignition module you are looking for with marking 4180 1309 has the part number 4180 400 1308. It can be used with every version of the cylinder and piston. But you have to make sure to use the right cylinder/washer/ignition module combination. For more information see the file attached.


----------

